# power pro braid 40# 150 yrds for kings and cobia????????



## ling-kingAR (Jun 28, 2009)

hey i just bought some power pro braid 40# 150 yrds for kings and cobia

i spooled it in my penn 650ssm

it didnt fill the spool up like i hoped it would

but will it hold the fish?

and it is ok not to be filled up all the way?

its half way filled, maybe a little more


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Put Backing on it until the spool is full when the power pro is on. I hat PP for kings personally


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Ditto

Powerpro will cut you to the bone if you get a finger in the way when a king takes off.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

i have pp on my rods for kings but im pulling baits behind my yak and when they hit i want them hooked right away


----------

